# Car purchase



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

Where do you guys go to buy a used car, or is it a question of better being safe than sorry and buy new?
Here I would look to buy a year old model from an authorised dealer, but dealers there don't seem to sell second hand models, I presume they don't offer a trade in against a new vehicle.
In particular I'm looking for a Toyota Fortuna and am reluctant to pay out over 2m for the new model when a 2 year old 10kms model can be had for 1.3m.
Been looking in OLX and won't be buying until we get there later this year, but I'd rather do my homework now and possibly have a car waiting to be picked up when we get there.


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

Having a car waiting to be picked up there implies that someone else will be doing the legwork for you. That is a pretty sure recipe for disaster. I would look at a used car purchase very carefully. Put it on a lift, see the condition of the fluids, brakes, leaks and signs that any maintenance was ever done to the vehicle. The next area of concern would be that the OR and CR are legitimate and that the vehicle's color, and vin number are recorded correctly. It is very possible to spend a ton of money on a vehicle that can not be registered.


----------



## Rebaqshratz (May 15, 2016)

pijoe said:


> Having a car waiting to be picked up there implies that someone else will be doing the legwork for you. That is a pretty sure recipe for disaster. I would look at a used car purchase very carefully. Put it on a lift, see the condition of the fluids, brakes, leaks and signs that any maintenance was ever done to the vehicle. The next area of concern would be that the OR and CR are legitimate and that the vehicle's color, and vin number are recorded correctly. It is very possible to spend a ton of money on a vehicle that can not be registered.


Another big deal is to make sure the car has never been flooded. Happens all the time and some selling the used cars are less than forthright about it. I bought an used Escape and drove it for a few years then bought a new Suzuki and got a good trade in based on having counter offers from Toyota to set the FMV.

The manufacturer's backed warranty is important because there is a propensity for private sales to "say whatever you want to hear."

I have always been a fan of buying new and then driving forever because I really know what maintenance has and has not been performed... a lot of "snake oil" salesmen in the PI

Good luck

Mike


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Hi Simon, welcome.
I am in a similar situation to you. I plan to buy 2 cars when we move full time, a compact car for city use and a 4x4 pick up for adventures and hauling the dog(s) around. One will be new and the other a couple of years old. Still undecided which round to go.:confused2:


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

To be fair, the Angeles City area and around Pampanga in general is a great place to shop for a serviceable used vehicle. Just do your due diligence. You are going to an area where there is a ton of vehicles for sale.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

<Snip>

I wouldn't have the confidence or knowledge to buy privately, so would always go through some sort of dealer.
Does buying from someone like this give you some warrantee or is is best to just forget the secondhand market all together and buy new?


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> Where do you guys go to buy a used car, or is it a question of better being safe than sorry and buy new?
> Here I would look to buy a year old model from an authorised dealer, but dealers there don't seem to sell second hand models, I presume they don't offer a trade in against a new vehicle.
> In particular I'm looking for a Toyota Fortuna and am reluctant to pay out over 2m for the new model when a 2 year old 10kms model can be had for 1.3m.
> Been looking in OLX and won't be buying until we get there later this year, but I'd rather do my homework now and possibly have a car waiting to be picked up when we get there.


Where are you looking at Fortuna for 2m? New price is from 1.4m on site Im looking at.


----------



## SimonAngeles (May 10, 2016)

1.4m would be for the base model 2 wheel drive, I'd want the 4x4 variant


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

SimonAngeles said:


> 1.4m would be for the base model 2 wheel drive, I'd want the 4x4 variant


Ahhh nice


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

There are a few large used car dealers close to each other in Ortigas (behind Metro Walk & opposite Medical City). They have a solid range of vehicles and are generally professional in their approach. My advice is to head down there, wander about and see what they have on offer. At the very least you'll get a good feel for what is on the market and how the pricing works.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry in advance for the picture heavy post.

I would be all over this 2000 Land Cruiser but the tires would have to be replaced. 130K miles and diesel, a much more solidly built truck with out a doubt. 130K is nothing even for the V8 "UZJ100". The diesel is just getting broken in.

https://www.olx.ph/item/land-cruiser-100-4x4-diesel-ID7npRl.html?p=7&h=238bb2ad32#238bb2ad32 (or something along these lines)

The most durable vehicle on the planet. If needed, hard to find parts can easily be sourced.

Here's an example of what they look like when partially set up.

























Yes I'm biased towards them but there is plenty enough proof if you research it. Most of these reviews are for the gasoline variant, the diesel is notably even better. Check out these reviews below:

Used 2000 Toyota Land Cruiser Consumer Reviews - 35 Car Reviews | Edmunds

Kelley Blue Book (you have to turn off your ad blocker to read Kelly's site)

*No connection to the seller but my advice would be to look towards the 98-2005 Land Cruiser. Either way, you can't really go wrong with a Toyota. Good luck.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry, I was searching over on a Land Cruiser web site and found these and cannot resize the pictures. Last set I promise. 

One from Benghazi, Libya Fuel pump, timing belt and a drive shaft has been replaced (besides the usual maintenance)








and another









A discussion about high mileage 1998 - 2005 Land Cruisers can be found here: Post your high-mileage 100-series!!! | IH8MUD Forum


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Again, sorry for the oversized pictures.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

My old landlord, an American, had his Fortuner V top of the line for sale a few months back. I'll stop by and see if he still has it, but I doubt it. I think it was a 2013 and perfectly dealer maintained, I think. We are in Subic.

Be patient and look for an expat selling. They are far more likely to have maintained it and not messed with odometer. There are a lot of expats in Angeles.

I found an expat selling my Trailblazer with only 5000 km on it after looking for a few months. Save p400,000 vs. the new price.


----------

